# What is the best paint Sprayer?



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a 6 year old titan 440-i that has never treated me wrong. in the first three years of having it i put about 3,000 gallons through it and the past 3 years about 40 gallons per year. it still runs like a champ.

the newer ones can be programed for fine finish spray or production spraying. meaning the fine finish setting keeps the pressure more constant for trim work but the pump works much harder. production setting the pressure fluctuates a little more.


----------



## JCapshaw (Aug 7, 2009)

6 Years...wow, thats a long time. I have heard the titans tend to last a while.


----------



## nerd_flanders (Aug 5, 2009)

I don;t know about the titan , but I have a ASM zip, a real entry level sprayer made by graco,
i give it death and it handles awesome,we pulled it apart one day and there is only about 3 moving parts in the whole thing.
I have heard that wagners are really complicated and tempermental.


----------



## lancerohn (Jun 21, 2011)

*Paint Sprayers*

The newer ones can be programed for fine finish spray or production spraying. meaning the fine finish setting keeps the pressure more constant for trim work but the pump works much harder. production setting the pressure fluctuates a little more.I have a 6 year old titan 440-i that has never treated me wrong. in the first three years of having it i put about 3,000 gallons through it and the past 3 years about 40 gallons per year. it still runs like a champ.
__________________
Best Paint Sprayers


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Capshaw,
I’ve had both Graco and Titan sprayers. My first sprayer was a Graco my last was a Titan. Of the two companies I had the best experience with the Titans. I’ve had two Gracos’ and nine Titans. Seven of those were 660s (the 440 is Titans' replacement for the 660) . They’re good machines and won’t let you down when you need them. With that being said, spend a few more bucks and go with the Titan 440, it will be something you can pass on to your kids in your will.


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

Titans are just as good as graco or better at a much better price. if you are a diyer or a small time painter, go with the Titan XY290. If you are a professional painter, all you will ever need is a Titan 440! That will last forever AND if it doesn't, Titan has the best warranties in the market (four years.)


----------



## mike95910 (Jul 15, 2011)

lancerohn said:


> The newer ones can be programed for fine finish spray or production spraying. meaning the fine finish setting keeps the pressure more constant for trim work but the pump works much harder. production setting the pressure fluctuates a little more.I have a 6 year old titan 440-i that has never treated me wrong. in the first three years of having it i put about 3,000 gallons through it and the past 3 years about 40 gallons per year. it still runs like a champ.
> __________________
> Best Florida Insurance | prescription discount card | Commercial Property for lease


Yeah i like alot of the paint sprayers out there but the ones that tend to last are outside of my budget. I am thinking i am going to go with the one of the newer ones so i know its not one that someone as abused.


----------



## rlyddane (Jun 5, 2011)

Why don't professional painters test all the high end DIY paint sprayers, and give their results in a forum. That way, we DIYers can get a professional painters opinion? I am talking at the Graco X7 or Titan XT290 level. Is that a possibility?


----------



## JoeTheBuilder (Apr 2, 2013)

Well it would cost a lot of money to test all of the paint sprayers.

You can also check out the Graco Magnum X5 or maybe even one the Wagner models. The GPM are pretty high which will probably work for your projects.

Found this article which talks more about the best paint sprayers:
http://deviceraters.com/top-3-paint-sprayers/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I haven't tested them all but, I will comment on the ones I have tried. 
1. My go to is an airless Graco x9 older model Has not let me down is probably 8 years old. Is really just a little bigger than the one you are looking at. If I'm not mistaken Graco=USA Titan=China
2. I have a Wagner sprayer I bought for spraying doors and trim. Had a lot of trouble with it spitting. Found out if you let the cup get over 1/2 empty they tend to do this. Keeping it full solved the problem, for the most part. Also easy to clean.
3. I bought a Graco 3900 paint station HVLP (at Lowes $150) does a nice job but real PITA to use and there is definitely a learning curve. Latex paint is too thick to be sprayed so it must be thinned. They give you a little cup and you have to time how long it takes for paint to run out of the cup and you have to keep thinning till it gets in the limits. There is a write up on this unit in either last months Family Handyman or this months issue.
They make an HVLP conversion spray gun that I have not tried yet but want too. This is about all I can help you with on small sprayers. Hope it helps.


----------

